# post pics of your bows here!



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

"Baby Ally" ...thats my bow's name.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

VTEC
dont have pics of my Trykon or my LX


----------



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Here's mine, bad pic but oh-well.



~AK~


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

here is my hunting setup


----------



## bullwacker (Dec 19, 2004)

*heres my 05s*

I ordered an ultra elite and a protec with spirals for 06'


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*The pro*

Heres a picture of my pro elite, not the best but u can get the idea. 10" doinker V-bars, 26" beiter equilizer, The new CBE sight and appiture. I'm ready for the coming up year now.

Stephen


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)




----------



## esven89 (Aug 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

protec


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Once I get my bow setup after deer season for comp. Ill put one up then Cuz I gotta rewrap the arrows and get my new string and all that jazz.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Heres a better one of the VTEC again


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

my bow as of now i now its a front view pic but if u want to know wut i have and use PM me alrighty
later
mike


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

3DBIGBULLX said:


>


you forgot to put an arrow in there!!! 


seriously though, i never draw a bow without an arrow. if the release fails (and i have seen them fail) you will get a broken arrow, opposed to a probably damaged bow.

BTW nice bow you got there!


----------



## huntingislife (May 12, 2005)

My hoyt vipertec 62#'s


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

i knew id catch a lil  no worries, its the backup bow :chortle:


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

bullwacker said:


> I ordered an ultra elite and a protec with spirals for 06'


i like ur ultra elite i wanted one in red but didnt have the money i got the gamegetter reflex instead


----------



## chainranch (Aug 13, 2004)

i know its not the greatest bow out there but i can sure shoot with it


----------

